# ?    23 ?

## rys

?
   . ,  - ?
     ,    .

----------


## Tail

-        .       -     ...

----------


## rys

> 

            !?!?!
         !

----------


## Victorious

> -     ...

   .    .

----------


## rys

> .

  !       !

----------


## Uksus

-    .
 ! ĳ

----------


## rys

> -    .

    ,    ?    .

----------


## Candy_Baby

...

----------

